# Need suggestion



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

at the corner of...
Feeston and Thaliving
Musteet and Branes
Savor and Theflesh
Ayeat and Babees

Those are somewhat food related. These are just random things.

Deth and Taxez
Meatyor and Demise
Sicksfeat and Undor
Phyre and Brimstone

I don't know if that's even in the same ballpark of what you're looking for.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow, those are great. I may need to create a map now of the town and use them all! 

What fun!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Need just a little more help. I am working on the Morgue deco's (the Party Theme is the morgue where we will do the who done it). 

I have so far for deco's:
One wall will be done up like the Wall with the body drawers
I'll have a table with the body covered with a sheet.
lighting I'll need to work out so that it's appropriate for a morgue/funeral home
Just inside the door I will have a guest book (and a bunch of disposable camera's)
One room will be where the Police Chief has set up his search and discovery area. With a bulletine board with clues, pictures from the crime scene. This is where people will find and leave clues.


I need help setting these scenes....what props etc. will add the right atmosphere?

And does anyone know where I can find cheap body bags?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

As far as lighting goes, if you head to a hardware stores (or Lowes or whatever), they have light bulbs that are supposed to give a 'daylight' feel to it. I bought some for my garage (florescent bulbs that said "Daylight" and were made for a workshop) and they give a blueish light that kinda reminds me of a morgue. I had to replace two florescent bulbs in my kitchen and I only had these daylight ones around and we hate it - it's a creepy blue that just doesn't fit.

I don't know if those will help at all. Otherwise I picture concentrated white lights - meaning, maybe a desktop lamp that only lights up a small desk, or an instrument tray.

Morgue room has to have the air cranked as low as you can go!

Body bags can be made from the heavy duty black plastic you get at hardware stores. Fill them with some ice so if anyone touches them it feels like a cold body.

Grab the oddest looking things from your kitchen drawers and put them on a tray next to a dead body. Even a drill or something like that.

I think of a morgue as being very clean, empty, light and dark contrast, cold, metalic, and sterile.

Police chiefs room. Photos on the wall of policemen - like if you were to walk in a cops office and he's got photos with his partners, the mayor, that sort of thing. Plaques on the wall for achievement sort of stuff, diplomas, police patches, criminal/law books stacked on a file cabinet. An empty box of donuts! His desk with a few chairs against the wall, papers scattered on the desk. A name plate on the desk (and entry door). Maybe a cops hat hanging from a coat rack.
Depending on the mood, a dimly lit room with just the desk lamp on and a still burning cigarette in an ashtray. Maybe a 'spot light' shining on the board.
Manila folders, newspapers, typewriter (don't know what 'era' you're looking for).


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Lets not forget some rolades. and half empty coffee cups


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Definitely tools and such in the Morgue. They use saws to cut thru sternums and skulls. The idea about a bag full of ice is ROCKIN", DeadTed!! A needle and thread in the instrument tray.

I think DeadTed about said it all!!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

You know I was thinking. If this is an adult party. You could have some test tube shots with halloween shots in them or you could make some virgin ones. Bailey's, The red stuff (gernaide??) and mountain dew, layer them. microscope, metal trays and medical charts on the wall like in a doc office and lots of big jars with organs. Jars are at Walmart, fill with water a touch of milk and a cheap mask or they have that jell water. you warm it up and pour it into a container and it looks like water. pour it into an old bowl and break it up. it looks like a jelly crap. float it in red water or red honey.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well I was going to add but I think Mhooch and Skullie just about covered it all Post pics when you have them*


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey, Skullie, good idea. I bought one of those shot kits last year at Target...Will get it out and use it. Thanks for the idea/reminder...now where did I put that?


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Get the rat candy molds (or sucker molds), but make them white (w/ pink tail and maybe red eyes) for "lab mice."


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks Melissa... good idea. Now I need to find or make a cheap cage or small aquarium. Love it!

Does anyone know of a _Good CD of Organ music_. I've been looking and I want JUST organ music....For the funeral type entry I'll have.

Thanks everyone ....you're the greatest!


----------



## SamanthaFan (Aug 2, 2008)

Elza, Amazon has alot of scary CD's, and I love to buy from them because you can listen to them before you buy, good luck!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

The corner of dead and buried.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I bought a great mold last year at Halloween and didn't get the chance to use it yet (I'm looking forward to it this year) it is to make a jello or pate brain. They also have them for hearts and other body parts that would be great to use if you wanted to put some items into jars to make it look like things have been removed from the body in the morgue area. I got mine off of ebay last year cheaper than I found it online but I know several online stores carried them.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Great idea...I have a brain mold...don't know why I didn't put the two together. I could put it in a metal tray on a scale likes it's being weighed! Wow...Thanks,


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Karampaul,
I'm sorry, You needed help with more ideas for the clue room or the morgue??


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Morgue deco's now planned:
Mortician's desk will have:
a desk lamp and under it (spot lighted) will be
the formal documents: death certificate (found one on the web and modified), autopsy report
folders, papers and pen
computer, keyboard and mouse
Test tubes, microscope (buy a toy one at Toys R us)
ash tray with cig butts​pair of rubber gloves (bloody) in the trash can next to the desk.
On the shelf next to the desk will be:
a set of books with glow lights behind them
a small fogger fountain in a metal tray with maybe some rubber eyes or other body parts
Small aquarium open with straw and a couple of white rubber mice
Jars with colored fluids and one large one with a mask to look like a face pealed away from the skull
An African tattooed skull (I've had this a long time)
Wall:​Made a Mortician diploma and framed
Medical chart (a friend is providing)
Meat locker draws (made out of styrofoam sheets so they are 3D)​Doors will have signs:
Cold storage
Private
A sign showing that the room has been set aside as the Police Chiefs temporary evidence room (What are these called?????)​The autopsy table will have:
A body with a fake foot and hand covered in a sheet, with the hand & foot sticking out and a toetag.
A metal try with instruments, knifes, clamps, saw, tongs etc
A pair of rubber gloves (unused)
A Microphone hanging over the table​
I also bought a skull with only the spine attached, from Frightcatalog, that I will hang next to the medical chart.
I also have a sign for the Autopsy Room that I will hang at the entrance.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Elza said:


> A sign showing that the room has been set aside as the Police Chiefs temporary evidence room (What are these called?????)



...Evidence room?


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay, now I am working on my awards for the Murder Mystery Party. I need help with the wording for the certificate for the winner of the mystery. I have the Certificate titled:
Super Sleuth Extraordinaire
Award of Excellence

Yadda yadda yadda

Date and signed by me. I need to figure out the yadda yadda yadda.

Any ideas?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Elza, I think the cops call it the 'situation room', 'task force conference room', 'command center', or 'police substation'. Hope one of those works for you.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Still need help with the certificate wording.


*LawP*...Thank you, thank you...my mother thanks you...I have been racking my brain...So I'll make a sign for the door and saying 'Situation Room'.

For this room I will have (thanks to all the suggestions I've gotten here):
An astray with cig. butts
A donut box with one stale donut left
coffee cup with the dregs of the last cup
file folders (with coffee cup rings)
forms (Found some on the web and duplicated): disclosure, permit to carry, statement of loss etc.
Cork board where guests found clues are posted
evident bags (large baggies) with cloths, shoes, items found at the crime scene with an attached sheet containing details
Rolaids, laying open
Investigative report


----------

